# Is it wise to move her to a breeder net now? (pic included)



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

One of my two pregnent guppies has become increasingly large. This morning, I found her hanging by herself on a plant leaf, moving around only a little bit. I also noticed her gravid spot had become not only larger, but slightly lighter in color (it was very light this morning, but seems to have gotten a touch darker as the day goes on). The male also seems to be a bit nippy around her (while the other female in the tank pretty much ignores her). She's swimming with the other guppies as I type this, but I'm curious if moving her to a breeder at this point would be the wise thing to do. Or, should I wait a few more days?



Here's a slightly burry photo of her. I didn't want to take her out of the tank for a proper picture with my rotten camera, for fear of stressing her out:


----------

